

How long can *you* work without an Internet connection? - thirdreplicator


======
nostrademons
Depends what I'm doing. Right now it's been networking & market research,
which is basically impossible without e-mail, LinkedIn, and the web, so zero
minutes. If I'm coding with technologies I know well and have downloaded all
the frameworks, libraries, compilers, and reference manuals I need, I've been
known to work productively without a net connection for up to a week or two.

